# What could this be?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My skin has been driving me potty since the middle of January and tonight I just realised how I could see for myself what it looks like by using the photo booth.

I had a shingles jab in October and then the second one on the 11th Feb a good month *after* the itching started. There are no other symptoms, just itching and these spots over my back, some on my arms and the backs of my hands look terrible.

I have an appointment with the dermatologist on the 4th of March, but sods law it will be gone by then.

Any ideas? will I live?:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lack of chips would be my guess Jan.

Ray.

p.s. they are nothing like the red blotches my wife had with her shingles.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Your pic doesn't look that much different from the one here Jan https://www.google.com/search?q=shi...oECAcQAQ&biw=360&bih=657#imgrc=0fsZNGLBZz3MMM

Tho I thought there was always pain with shingles.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So it could be shingles perhaps brought on by the first jab and therefore not as severe, not as many spots, I have got a blisters looking circle on one arm, but other than the itching no pain or fever as I think is normal with shingles.
Thanks for finding that Jean, the pictures I had seen before that one were a lot worse, perhaps I didn’t look hard enough.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I still don´t know what it is.

Dermatologist appointment for tomorrow was postponed last week, go today and wait, oh ye, 17 people in front of me, she will only see 15 people the rest of us just clear off, come back in 2 weeks time. I rang when I was home and made an appointment for the 29th March, "But you can also come on the 17th and wait" what like today says I and then be sent away again, go and see your GP, tell her to give you cortisone tablets and hopefully it will get rid of the itching. So I now have cortisone tablets and cream, go to the doctor again on Friday to see if this is helping.
It´s so annoying because other than my arthritis that I just have to live with, there´s nothing else wrong.

No they weren´t lying down > can´t get it to stand up straight, as the gardener said.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sympathise, I have psoriasis and eczema, & loads of other stuff, but the skin issues drive me insane some days, I do have a cream that always works, but it makes my skin extremely wrinkly, and it is awful to apply.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's called Age Itis.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am pleased to report this cortisone is acting very quickly, I was not too annoyed with the itching during the night and so far this morning haven´t been tempted to scratch an itch so hopefully in another day it will be even better. It´s a bit of a struggle putting the cream on my back, but I am managing. I´m not too old yet to reach round Raymond


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't do my back, so if Liz isn't here I have an old wooden spoon which works really well


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I can't do my back, so if Liz isn't here I have an old wooden spoon which works really well


Have you a successful cream for your psoriasis Kev, mine has been difficult to control since my stroke last year, not helped by missing my usual 4-5 months in the Spanish sunshine ?

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is cortisone a miracle cure ? 
I have for the first time in months done my long walk around the village with Motley this morning:grin2: 
Soon be as fit as a fiddle, ready for my holiday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Mometasone Terry, use for 5 days then stop, results vary of course, sometimes it'll last a week other a couple of months, the brand I use is Encol, it was prescribed by the professor of dermatology at the local private hospital, Andrew Wright. I used all kinds of creams and ointments they worked for a few hours then needed to be re-applied.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Back from the doctors, she is happy with the reduced itching, but a bit concerned about the swollen moles that are very inflamed around the edges. 29th of this month I see the skin doctor so will know more then. I´m just pleased the itchiness has reduced, and with the cortisone I am able to walk very easily again. Keep taking the tablets, each day reducing the dose until I get to 10mg there are 100 of them


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are the moles swollen cos you've been scratching them Jan or is that a separate issue? It's great not to have too long to wait.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Are the moles swollen cos you've been scratching them Jan or is that a separate issue? It's great not to have too long to wait.


 Not because I have been scratching, but for some reason they are inflamed around the edges, they all have a pink halo :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if you’ve not got Covid and can breath without oxygen you will be fine

Just hope you won’t get psoriatic arthritis, creams won’t sort that

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s Monday  how quickly the time passes.
Anyway it´s weigh in morning and I assume because of the cortisone tablets I have put a bit of weight on even though I am not deviating from the diet at all. I just can´t get down to the 11 stone. :frown2:

Hardly itching at all, but still very pink around the moles.


----------

